# Recomendación de proyecto



## wolfenstein (Sep 12, 2007)

bueno apenas estoy empezando en la electronica y tengo que hacer un proyecto segun el profe, la verdad es que aun no tengo idea sobre que trata...tengo que escoger entre los siguientes proyectos:
- Amplificador
- Alarmas electronicas
- intercomunicadores
- cargadores de bateria
- probadores de dispositivos semiconductores
- fuentes de voltaje fija y regulable

Ahora bien lo que yo necesito saber cual de estos puede ser mas facil de elaborar, puesto que no se mucho sobre los temas, el precio no importa, creo que puedo dejar de comer por hacerlo... 
De antemano les agradesco espero que me ayuden y me sean de mucha utilidad, un saludo y cuidense


----------



## Randy (Sep 12, 2007)

como alguien dijo alguna vez: " la respuesta correcta siempre es depende".

se te facilita la electronica???

de que potencia son los amplificadores???
que sensores usan las alarmas???
intercomunicadores.....mmmm nunca he armado uno.
el cargador es inteligente??? de carga rapida??
probador de semiconductores... creo que es sencillo
fuente de voltaje .... sencillo

en lo personal escojeria amplificadores o alarmas...ya que son las que se me facilitan de algun modo.

te recomiendo fuentes, no creo que te pongan a hacer una conmutada ATX o algo asi...

saludos


----------



## jona (Sep 12, 2007)

hola
eso lo tendrias que pensar vos,pero yo personalmente diria:
fuente!-fuente!-fuente!-fuente!
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2007)

Comparto con jona, la fuente te permitira seguir experimentando y proyectando.
Sugerencia: Fuente con salida regulable en tension y corriente y de doble polaridad.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 12, 2007)

Una fuente sencilla pero util

Fuente dual de -+12V fija (7812 y 7912) disipadores para to220 ,uso esporadico
Una fuente regulable 1.2 a unos 24V  2A(lm317k)buen disipador TO3, uso frecuente
Un voltimetro analogico, no  digital (razona la respuesta????... porque rapidamente veo que hay un cortocircuito o sobrecarga cosa que los digitales al ser numeros tardas en verlo)


Una fuente bien contruida te sacara de muchos apuros


Un saludo


----------



## sp_27 (Sep 13, 2007)

Yo monte esta fuente y me funciono bien, aunque es mejor usar un diodo Zener de mayor potencia, por ejemplo de 1W.
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente2.htm

Nota: yo sustituí los diodos rectificadores a la entrada por un puente rectificador y por lo tanto use un transformador de 16V en el secundario sin derivación central.


----------



## jona (Sep 13, 2007)

hola
compañero sp_27, esta prolijita y bien hecha esa placa,en todo caso subi el circuito electrico y comentale al dueño de este post y todos algunas caracteristicas sobre el circuito...ya que haci se hace complicado.
saludos


----------



## wolfenstein (Sep 14, 2007)

bueno la verdad es que no se mucho de esto pero por lo visto todos apuntan a una fuente, asi es que creo que por aqui los voy a estar molestando con eso de las fuentes espero me ayuden y se les agradece la ayuda, un saludo, cuidense...
se me olvidaba un pequeño detalle, cada uno de los proyectores los quiere a base de transistores jejejejeje no se a que se refierio....


----------



## sp_27 (Sep 16, 2007)

jona dijo:
			
		

> hola
> compañero sp_27, esta prolijita y bien hecha esa placa,en todo caso subi el circuito electrico y comentale al dueño de este post y todos algunas caracteristicas sobre el circuito...ya que haci se hace complicado.
> saludos


Allí agregué el link que direcciona a la página donde conseguí el circuito, lo recomiendo porque ya lo monté y funciono muy bien, sólo que no lo ajusté para la protección de 2A.



			
				wolfenstein dijo:
			
		

> bueno la verdad es que no se mucho de esto pero por lo visto todos apuntan a una fuente, asi es que creo que por aqui los voy a estar molestando con eso de las fuentes espero me ayuden y se les agradece la ayuda, un saludo, cuidense...
> se me olvidaba un pequeño detalle, cada uno de los proyectores los quiere a base de transistores jejejejeje no se a que se refierio....


La fuente que adjunté en este post tiene 3 transistores, pero el que fija la tensión es el diodo zener.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 16, 2007)

Una dudita.. en que ocasiones se utiliza el voltaje negativo de una fuente?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2007)

Para amplificador operacionales
Pra amplificador de potencia
Para poder llegar a mayor voltaje con la misma fuente


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 16, 2007)

como es eso para llegar a mayor voltaje.. se conecta en paralelo con el + y se obtiene el doble?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2007)

Tienes +VCC, Cero y  -VCC en la salida.
Si usas la alimentacion entre -VCC y +VCC obtienes el doble de tension pero en fuente unica.

No las puedes conectar en paralelo porque tienen polaridad opuesta y neutro comun.

Si tienes una fuente doble de neutros independientes podrias conectarlas en paralelo pero habria que igualar muy bien las tensiones.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 16, 2007)

Asi sera....


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2007)

Correcto


----------



## wolfenstein (Sep 20, 2007)

bueno gracias señores ahora ya tengo en que quebrarme la cabeza un ratito, se les agradece por el tiempo que se toman en responder un saludo a todos cuidense


----------



## robinson sierra (Sep 7, 2008)

por lo leido no conoces los amplificador operacionales, los cuales pueden dar resultados en v positivos y negativos por lo tanto requieren de una alimentacion + y -. pero claro que los v - se utilizan para muchas cosas mas.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 7, 2008)

Jejejeje ese post es super viejoo! Al menos ya se los usos del -V y +V (Voltaje simetrico)


----------



## electrodan (Sep 7, 2008)

Probablemente esto ya no sirva para nada pero bueno...
Yo me inclinaría por el amplificador, la fuente o el intercomunicador.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 7, 2008)

La fuente es la primera opcion..! La que arme hace mucho tiempo la uso todos los dias.:!


----------



## electrodan (Sep 7, 2008)

Si se trata de utilidad la fuente por supuesto.


----------



## luigisay (Sep 12, 2008)

En efecto te recomiendo construir una fuente debido a que como vas a estar en esto un tiempo necesitaras alimentar varios circuitos con voltajes fijos , regulables, y o simetricos (+,-), puedes empezar consiguiendo un transformador de 24 volts con derivacion central y de ahi partes a construir una fuente de onda completa con puente de diodos y 2 capacitores de 4700 uF, y voltajes variables que te regularia de unos -2 V a + 18 en el lado positivo, y de 2 v a -17 en el lado negativo , simultaneamente puedes usar de un capacitor la salida positiva y el terminal derivativo del transformador para conectar un lm7805 y regular 5 volts para circuitos digitales exclusivamente , suena complejo pero todo esto es de lo mas simple y es un buen ejercicio para empezar en breve te subire el diagrama completo y los valores de los componentes saludos

El valor negativo de la fuente se utiliza casi siempre en la alimentacion de amplificador operacionales . saludos


----------



## robinson sierra (Sep 22, 2008)

Bueno entonces, quisas deberia escoger un proyecto que le genere algo de intrigas, como por ejemploun dimmer a control remoto o una luz automatica.etc........


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 23, 2008)

wolfenstein dijo:
			
		

> 1-bueno apenas estoy empezando en la electronica y tengo que hacer un proyecto segun el profe, la verdad es que aun no tengo idea sobre que trata...
> 2-Ahora bien lo que yo necesito saber cual de estos puede ser mas facil de elaborar, puesto que no se mucho sobre los temas



1-La electronica es algo muy lindo, interesante y util....pero si no tenes idea de que se trata lo mejor es que estudies un poco. Porque para hacer algo primero necesitas la teoria!
2-Por que te vas a lo facil? Si queres saber cual es mas facil investiga sobre que es cada cosa y saca tus propias conclusiones.
Ademas no hay una respuesta a que es mas facil... te podes armar una alarma usando logica digital o algo mas avanzado utilizando microcontroladores,comunicacion por un hilo,control por huellas dactilares,llamador telefonico,envio de sms.... en fin... la complejidad y prestaciones la elegis vos


----------

